# Building new gainer plan



## Rohde (Mar 21, 2011)

So, with much review I have decided to build a new gainer plan for myself by decreasing sets and reps and increasing weight and calorie intake. Also I am trying to combine related muscle groups. I need my 5 days M-F, I'll rest on the weekends. This is my rough draft for the week and I'll add my details, daily for critique.

Mon- Back/bi's
Tues- Chest/tri's/calves
Wed- Core/ abs
Thurs- Legs
Fri- Shoulders


----------



## Rohde (Mar 21, 2011)

Mon- Back/biceps (22 sets)

Dead Lift 3x6-225lbs
Rev grip lat pulldowns 1x8-140lbs,1x15-50lbs(too light)
NG cable curls 3x8- (dropset 140,120,90), 1x15-50lbs, 2x5-(120,110)
super set
   Incl DB curl 2x8,1x4 -30lbs
   underhand bent rows 3x8-70lbs
WG Pull ups NWx6, 10lbsx4, 10lbsx3
Tension tube curls 2x25


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 22, 2011)

We have an Online Journals section especially for this sort of thing where you'll probably get better feedback. Will move this thread there.


----------

